# Data error cyclic redundancy check!!



## raptori (Apr 13, 2009)

I think its common when the disk(s) r dirty,scratched but they r clean ..... it start to happen 4 weeks ago with my samsung DVD RW with only games DVD9(s) 1st happen with HAWX so i decided to buy new DVD RW and got LG DVD RW for 20$ made in china(install HAWX without any error) and yesterday after 2 weeks of (using and testing the new LG DVD RW) it gave me the same error with company of heroes:TOV so the first thing come to mind so to test another game "HAWX" again and install COH:TOV on another DVD drive (old LG DVD-ROM 2004 made IDE on my 2nd PC) and it does install COH:TOV with out any error ...... back to the new LG DVD RW and oops the same "Data error cyclic redundancy check" took HAWX to the old LG DVD-ROM and installed without errors so ...... now i'm thinking do i have a problem with my PC that cause permanent damage ((if i can call it damage cause it does copy and install every thing i throw it on for about 3 hours without errors)) the problems happen with few DVD9(s) which are working on another DVD drive .......  any help will be appreciated and if anybody can recommend one of
following DVD RW:
GIGABYTE
ASUS 
LG( have one giving error with very specific DVD9(s) ....)
SAMSUNG( have one giving error with very specific DVD9(s) ....)

all of them made in china with no light scribe priced from 20$(LG) to 30$(GIGABYTE)

o and i test the output voltage for my PSU and it was 12.04v on DVD rail during DVD copying
i'm thinking if any software or hardware could cause this problem???


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 13, 2009)

If it's an IDE drive you might want to try using a different cable.  Sounds like you might have some interference being picked up in your data cable.  Serial should not be affected nearly as much...  so if they are SATA I doubt that's the culprit.


----------



## r9 (Apr 13, 2009)

It is not the problem in your PC. It is just the quality of todays DVD-RW drives that comes from the price. What I can tell you that ASUS is basicly Pioneer rebranded. And Pioneers one could be perferct and another from the same box could fail in 2 months. From Experience Samsung and LiteON are most reliable.


----------



## raptori (Apr 13, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> If it's an IDE drive you might want to try using a different cable.  Sounds like you might have some interference being picked up in your data cable.  Serial should not be affected nearly as much...  so if they are SATA I doubt that's the culprit.


thanks....
the good old DVD-ROM drive is IDE on my 2nd pc have no problem.
the two bad DVD-RW(s) SATA are on my 1st pc both of them have the same problem.



r9 said:


> It is not the problem in your PC. It is just the quality of todays DVD-RW drives that comes from the price. What I can tell you that ASUS is basicly Pioneer rebranded. And Pioneers one could be perferct and another from the same box could fail in 2 months. From Experience Samsung and LiteON are most reliable.



thanks....
so from my experience GIGABYTE are no good .... so i'm not thinking about ...... from yours ASUS is about luck ..... Samsung .. i have one i'm not gonna risk buy another one again .... and yes we have LiteON in our market but i forget about it.


----------

